# HDR in Photoshop 7.0?



## DPW2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have Photoshop Elements 2.0 and Photoshop 7.0.

Does either title offer any HDR capabilities?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 9, 2007)

If by HDR you mean the "overly done tone mapped far from reality" type, then no.  If you mean combining a few exposures to increase the dynamic of a contrasty scene, then yes, this can be done manually with multiple exposures and layer masking in photoshop 7.


----------

